# Do Mantis Need Substrate?



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Do they need it?


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

mine has a wonder around the floor a bit so i allways put some in mine it also looks nice lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've seen them walk on the floor, and also things like poop and cricket carcasses are easier to clean off if you just take a clump of dirty substrate out.. rather than having to wipe it off a bare surface. Plus it looks nicer


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Got given 2 free last night, awesome eaters!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have never seen any of mine on the floor, I havnt kept them that long though, only about 18 months.


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

ive been after one for ages no luck yet


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

beardedgaz said:


> ive been after one for ages no luck yet


tried ebay


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Do they require a water dish? Any misting required?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

quik_silver_0707 said:


> Do they require a water dish? Any misting required?


1) Vermiculite is the best sub

2) No need for water dish

3) You can spray occasionally, they will drink drops, and if you do it very fine, and it is a nymph, this will help it shed

Steve


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> 1) Vermiculite is the best sub
> 
> 2) No need for water dish
> 
> ...


Cheers Steve, will try pure vermiculite. They both took down a medium locust lastnight


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

quik_silver_0707 said:


> Cheers Steve, will try pure vermiculite. They both took down a medium locust lastnight


Yeah, I would go with the vermiculite, it's what I have used for years.

What species do you have, at the moment..?


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have 2 African & 1 Ghost on its way when the post is back up and running!!


----------



## Rsmith4040 (Oct 9, 2007)

I always use either vermiculite or a sand/gravel mix. It depends on the species. Try to emulate their natural habitat. Using vermiculite you can keep it moist and the humidity will take care of itself - some species require high humidity for shedding.

Most species of african greens are fine with a sand or sand/small gravel mix, it is easy to clean, doesnt harbour much bacteria (unlike soil or bark etc) and looks nice. You can also plant some plants in it, giving your mantid somewhere to perch. 

They are not mantis, but mantids, the praying mantis are only a small group of praying mantids. The ghost mantids are a great starter along with the african greens. You get some interesting colour morphs in the ghosts - mine have ranged from bright green to brown or a mixture of the two. You can keep more than one ghost together, but african greens should be kept separate or theyll eat each other. Make sure you mist every day to provide a drink - spray the plants or walls rather than the actual insect or they tend to get pissed off.

Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop specialise in selling mantids, very good suppliers for anyone who is looking to get some.


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Rsmith4040 said:


> I always use either vermiculite or a sand/gravel mix. It depends on the species. Try to emulate their natural habitat. Using vermiculite you can keep it moist and the humidity will take care of itself - some species require high humidity for shedding.
> 
> Most species of african greens are fine with a sand or sand/small gravel mix, it is easy to clean, doesnt harbour much bacteria (unlike soil or bark etc) and looks nice. You can also plant some plants in it, giving your mantid somewhere to perch.
> 
> ...


Cheers, there are always out of stock on almost everything they sell!!
Also they have put Mantis : victory:
Always mist the sides


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Im not so sure about that website, heard alot of not so good things about them plus they have alot less stock than first appears


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Im not so sure about that website, heard alot of not so good things about them plus they have alot less stock than first appears


It appears they have alot of WC stuff, not for me. Anyway as i say when i have gone to order stuff its always out of stock!! Leave your e-mail address for when its back in stock


----------



## Mantis World (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi All

You should always use substrate for your mantids as is it hold moisture for humidity. However, some species do require low humidity levels such as the twig mantis (popa spurce), these for example spend most of their time at tree tops where there is very little humidty due to the breeze. So you always need to look at the specific care for your species.

As mentioned elsewhere in the thread, for any species it is handy having substrate for easy removal of half eaten food etc.

If you find your mantis at the bottom of the enclosure it will be hungry! They literally hang around for food to pass, but if hungry will increase their chances of a catch by going to ground.

Tony


----------

